# A few questions about posting a story hour....



## Teflon Billy (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Folks,

With the impending release of *Green Ronin*'s _Mutants and Masterminds_, it looks as if I will finally be posting a superhero story hour.

I was hoping someone could tell me where they find space to host the pics used for their Stories.

I'm just getting the hang of Heromaker software and look forward to posting thepics of my PC and pertinent NPC's.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lars Frehse (Nov 24, 2002)

Mail them to me at improfane@web.de.

I'll host them for you.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 25, 2002)

You are too kind Lars.

Thanks very much, if you ever need something done in Vancouver, drop me a line.


----------

